# التطويبات في تصميمات جديدة متحركة من تصميماتي



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

​ 


​ 




​ 




​ 


​ 
يارب تكونوا استمتعتم بيهم ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال يا فراشه 

تسلم ايدك 

تعيشى وتصميمى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك الرائعه ​


----------



## SALVATION (18 يونيو 2009)

_روعه يا فراشة تصميماتك دايما_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 يونيو 2009)

*روووووعة يا فوشي 
فنانة بجد 

الرب يبارك كل اعمال يديكي​*


----------



## My Rock (18 يونيو 2009)

عاشت الأيادي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

My Rock قال:


> عاشت الأيادي


 
تعيش يا غالي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





نووووووورت الموضوع وبجد بقى جميل بمشاركتك فية

وتشجيعك ليا اداني دفعة 10 سنين قدام 

الف شكر يا احلى زعيم :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال يا فراشه ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> تعيشى وتصميمى ​
> ...


 



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعه يا فراشة تصميماتك دايما_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


​


rgaa luswa قال:


> *روووووعة يا فوشي​*
> *فنانة بجد *
> 
> 
> *الرب يبارك كل اعمال يديكي *​




 ميرسي كتير على تشجيعكم الرائع الجميل ​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2009)

*روووووووووووووعة يا فراشة 
تسلم ايديكي..
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي قوي يا احلى وردة ​


----------



## جيلان (18 يونيو 2009)

*يا جامد يا جامد
بجد حلوييين اوى يا قمرة تسلم ايدك*


----------



## ارووجة (18 يونيو 2009)

رووووعة يائمر
يسلمووو دياتك ^_^
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2009)

دايما بقولك استاذة 

شي رااااااااااااااائع

تسلم ايديكي يا فراشة

ربنا يزود بموهبتك


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (18 يونيو 2009)

_عنجد رووووووووووووووعه ......يسلمو كتيييييييير حلوين ...

الرب يبارك تعبك .......​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يونيو 2009)

*خلصنا فيكى الكلام طيب نقول ايه تانى بقى هههههه
حقيقى فى منتهى الجمال يا فراشتى تسلم ايديكى اللى دايما كده بتصمملنا  حاجات روووعه
وعلى فكره دونتى هتفرح بيهم اووى لانها درستهم فى الدين السنه دى 
ميرسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يعوض تعبك 
ليكى منى احلى واجمد تقييييييييييم *


----------



## just member (18 يونيو 2009)

*الله عليكى يا فراشة*
*محتاج اعطيلك تقييم بس مو بيسمح هلا *
*اكيد فى واحدة هيك*
*معلش مقصر معاكى انا فى هيك انا عارف*
*وصدقينى فى منتهى الجمال والروعة *
*تسلم ايدك اختى العزيزة*
**
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *يا جامد يا جامد*
> *بجد حلوييين اوى يا قمرة تسلم ايدك*


 ميرسي يا جي جي يا عسولة ​


ارووجة قال:


> رووووعة يائمر
> يسلمووو دياتك ^_^
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 الله يسلمك وحشتيني  و وحشتنا تصميماتك الجميلة ​


كليمو قال:


> دايما بقولك استاذة
> 
> شي رااااااااااااااائع
> 
> ...


 ميرسي اخي المبارك كليمو انت الاستاذ مش انا ​


مسيحية واعتز قال:


> _عنجد رووووووووووووووعه ......يسلمو كتيييييييير حلوين ...​_
> 
> 
> _الرب يبارك تعبك ......._​


 ميرسي قوي حبيبتي نورتيني ​


dona nabil قال:


> *خلصنا فيكى الكلام طيب نقول ايه تانى بقى هههههه*
> *حقيقى فى منتهى الجمال يا فراشتى تسلم ايديكى اللى دايما كده بتصمملنا حاجات روووعه*
> *وعلى فكره دونتى هتفرح بيهم اووى لانها درستهم فى الدين السنه دى *
> *ميرسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يعوض تعبك *
> *ليكى منى احلى واجمد تقييييييييييم *


 يا حبيبي يا دونتي بوسيهالي العسل دي خالص خالص
وميرسي يا قمر على التقييمات مغرقني بكرمك يا فندم ​


come with me قال:


> *الله عليكى يا فراشة*
> *محتاج اعطيلك تقييم بس مو بيسمح هلا *
> *اكيد فى واحدة هيك*
> *معلش مقصر معاكى انا فى هيك انا عارف*
> ...



دكتورنا العزيز جوجو

ميرسي على مرورك الرائع و كلماتك المشجعة

ابدا ما مقصر لا معايا ولا مع حد

بجد زوقك و كلامك يكفوا و يوفوا احسن من اي تقييم ​


----------



## happy angel (18 يونيو 2009)

*تصميمات فى منتهى الروووعه فراشتنا الجميلة

حقيقى فنانه لو عندى تقييم كانت قيمتك 

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## mero_engel (18 يونيو 2009)

*تحفه طبعا *
*تعيشلنا تصاميمك حبيبتي *
*ميرسي يا فراشتنا الجميله *
*تسلم الايادي*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يونيو 2009)

*واااااااااااااااااااااو يا عسل انتى
ايه الجمال ده بس تسلم ايدك
ويارب دايما تفرجينا على احلى تصميمات ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2009)

*اييييييييه الجمال ده يا فوشي
بجد تسلم ايديك
دايما بتمتعينا بتصميماتك الجميلة
ربنا يبارك موهبتك يا قمرررررر​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *تصميمات فى منتهى الروووعه فراشتنا الجميلة*​
> 
> *حقيقى فنانه لو عندى تقييم كانت قيمتك *​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*


 



mero_engel قال:


> *تحفه طبعا *
> *تعيشلنا تصاميمك حبيبتي *
> *ميرسي يا فراشتنا الجميله *
> *تسلم الايادي*​


 



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *واااااااااااااااااااااو يا عسل انتى​*​
> *ايه الجمال ده بس تسلم ايدك*
> *ويارب دايما تفرجينا على احلى تصميمات *​


 



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اييييييييه الجمال ده يا فوشي​*
> 
> *بجد تسلم ايديك*
> *دايما بتمتعينا بتصميماتك الجميلة*
> ...




ميرسي قوي قوي على تشجيعاتكم الحلوة ومروركم الرائع الجميل 

هابي حبيبتي انتي مغرقاني تقييمات كفاياني بقى 
​


----------



## vetaa (18 يونيو 2009)

*حلو قوى 
وفكرة جديده كمان

الله ينور يا قمر

*


----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2009)

روووووووووووووووووووووعه يا مبدعه 

تسلم ايدك يا اجمل فراشه

يستحق احسن تقييم 

فى انتظار المزيد من روائعك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *حلو قوى *
> *وفكرة جديده كمان*
> 
> *الله ينور يا قمر*


 
 اية رايك في افكاري مش قلتلك 

ولسا في افكار تانية قريب جدا هاتشوفيها

مش قلتلك هنخلي القسم دا يبقى علية طوابير

ههههههههههه

ميرسي يا عسل نورتي الموضوع​ 



candy shop قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووعه يا مبدعه ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا اجمل فراشه​
> يستحق احسن تقييم ​
> ...


 
ميرسي يا احلى واجمل واروع كاندي في الدنيا على التقييم الجميل دا 

نورتيلي المربع التالت مش مصدقة انا طايرة من الفرح 30:​


----------



## ميرنا (18 يونيو 2009)

فظاع يا روم بجد


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2009)

*من زماااااااااااااااان 
كان نفسى احفظ التطويبات 

شكرا ليكى ارق فراشة ساعدتنى كثير 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك الرائعة
ويعطيكى نعمة ووقت وموهبة  اكثر واكثر 
اختك العضوة الغلبانة الجديدة asmicheal*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> فظاع يا روم بجد


 تسلم يا سكر على التقييم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


asmicheal قال:


> *من زماااااااااااااااان *
> *كان نفسى احفظ التطويبات *
> 
> *شكرا ليكى ارق فراشة ساعدتنى كثير *
> ...


 
ميرسي كتير على الورد والرد الجميل حبيبتي ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2009)

_*الله الله الله
روووووووووووووووووووووووووعه طحن
دا الوادميكو علي كده هيطلع احسن جرافيك في مصر
دا لو انتي علمتيه ​*_


----------



## dodo jojo (18 يونيو 2009)

*تحفه يا فراشه*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



عجبنى قوى تصميمك يا فراشه ربنا يبارك حياتك:big29: :big29: :big29:


----------



## المجدلية (18 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااا يا فراشه +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: تحفه يا فراشه*



ayad_007 قال:


> _*الله الله الله​*_
> _*روووووووووووووووووووووووووعه طحن*_
> _*دا الوادميكو علي كده هيطلع احسن جرافيك في مصر*_
> 
> _*دا لو انتي علمتيه *_​


 


dodo jojo قال:


> عجبنى قوى تصميمك يا فراشه ربنا يبارك حياتك:big29: :big29: :big29:


 
ميرسي كتير على مروركم الرائع الجميل  

عياد هاعلمة طبعا اذا كنت بعمل فيهم وهو بيبص عليا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يونيو 2009)

كالعاااااااااادة يا فروشة 

روووووعة وعسل كل تصميماتك 

ميحرمناش منك يا أم ميكو ​​


----------



## totty (19 يونيو 2009)

*ميحرمناش من تصاميمك يا حبيبتى

تعيشى وتعملى

تستاهلى احلى تقييم فى جمهوريه مصر العالميه
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> كالعاااااااااادة يا فروشة​​
> 
> 
> روووووعة وعسل كل تصميماتك ​
> ...


 



totty قال:


> *ميحرمناش من تصاميمك يا حبيبتى*
> 
> 
> *تعيشى وتعملى*
> ...




ولا يحرمني من تعلقاتكم الحميل دي 

ميرسي كتيييييييييير على التقييم ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2009)

*شكلهم جمييل كتيير
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 يونيو 2009)

بجد كلهم جامدين واحلي من بعض


----------



## st-mary (22 يونيو 2009)

رائعة يا فراشة رائع
ربنا يبركك​


----------



## sapry (23 أغسطس 2009)

*اكثر من رااااااائعه*
*وشكرا لهذا التميز*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 أغسطس 2009)

*يافوشي ياجامدة
حلوين ياستي 
فيه منك امل

اكيد كل ده بركات الواد عتريس​*


----------



## dodo jojo (24 أغسطس 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



وااااااااااااااااااااو يا فراشه صور فى منتهة الجمال مشكوره يا عسل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أغسطس 2009)

حلوين جدا
 تسلم ايدك يا فنانه​


----------

